# How do i seal the ink on my t-shirt?



## wez92 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey guys, wondering if you could help.

I have recently made a tshirt with sharpie markers, unfortunately last time i did this, when i washed it, the tshirt went pink due to the ink running.  Is there any way I can seal the ink so that when i wash it, the ink wont run? 

Thanks!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Maybe put some parchment on the fabric and then iron it. That might help seal the ink in the shirt. Put some inside too so it doesn't bleed through.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Heat set with iron or heat press. As binki said protect surfaces with teflon, craft paper, etc inside the shirt and on top.


----------

